# Springs Fabric Sale



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Just found out about this last night so sorry for short notice. If anyone is close enough to drive it's well worth the time. Last time I went I got Springs fabric for $1 a yard.

Ok I tried to upload the flier but it's too big.

The sale is this Friday 8-3
and Saturday 8-2

Springs Creative Rock Hill Distribution Center
220 West White Street, Rock Hill, SC 29730

It also says no children under 12 and cash only and all sales final.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

ginnie, I'm real interested, and have never been to this place, but it's very do-able for me.

I would like an idea of what stuff might be available. Is there a link you could put here instead of the flyer?
I searched online but didn't find anything specific to what the sale involves..

Do you know if it's for discontinued pieces, leftovers, only certain categories of prints, any thing like that ? Or just a big sale they have from time to time.

Thanks very much for the notice!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

it's a big sale they put on every so often. Wish I could figure out how to put the flier on here. Here's a copy and paste though....

FABRIC & CRAFT SAMPLE SALE!
Springs Creative is sponsoring an inventory sample sale blow out making available fabric samples, craft
kits, quilting materials, an assortment of finished products, and much more with drastically reduced prices!
Don&#8217;t miss this great opportunity to get some incredible deals for all your fabric & craft needs!
Friday, May 10th
Saturday, May 11th
8:00 am - 3:00 pm
8:00 am - 2:00 pm
Springs Creative Rock Hill Distribution Center
220 West White Street, Rock Hill, SC 29730
ALL SALES FINAL. CASH ONLY.
*Children must be 12 years or older to attend the sale and accompanied by an adult.

last time I went they had yardage for sale also. huge racks of quilting fabrics, bins of fabric on rolls, boxes and boxes of fleece blankets, and all kinds of things.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you so much! that helps


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

what about unbleached muslin? I would love to get some in the wider widths...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What a dangerous tempting thread for anyone that can get to that sale. I hope they have room in their sewing room for new treasures.

(thanks for posting, even if I cannot go).


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm not making a trip down that way until October . . . I'd have to bring the Truck LOL!!!

I just bought a roll of batting. It is 96" wide but double folded. Good -as it fit in the car, but Bad as I have to unroll it and unfold it to put on the quilt frame.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Macybaby said:


> I'm not making a trip down that way until October . . . I'd have to bring the Truck LOL!!!
> 
> I just bought a roll of batting. It is 96" wide but double folded. Good -as it fit in the car, but Bad as I have to unroll it and unfold it to put on the quilt frame.


Where did you acquire the batting from? I would not mind getting my hands on this type of roll. I used to work with this size of roll years ago and have not seen any since.

Elaine


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

gwithrow said:


> what about unbleached muslin? I would love to get some in the wider widths...


I have no idea......if they make muslin there may be some. I bought all printed last time


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Our local Mill Ends Textiles sells it by the roll. I bought 96" wide, 6 0z batt that was 15.5 yards long for just under $70. After looking around a bit, it seemed like a really good deal, Even if it's not, it will be alot easier to have the roll on the frame than dealing with individual batts.

I had remembered seeing batting by the roll 30 years ago when I was last making quilts. Seems rather hard to find now. The sales ladey said that they get an order in and usually it's all gone pretty quickly- especially this size. I waited a couple of weeks until their next shipment arrived.


----------

